# Windows 8 für kleines Geld



## Sloth (2. Juni 2012)

*Windows 8 für kleines Geld*

Microsft scheint diesmal keine kostenlosen Upgrades anzubieten. Hatte man eine Vista Lizenz, war es unter bestimmten Vorraussetzungen möglich, Windows 7 kostenlos als Upgrade zu erstehen.
Um Windows 7 Besitzern nun den Kauf von Windows 8 schmackhaft zu machen, bietet Microsoft nun aber eine sogenannte Windows Upgrade Offer an. Diese ermöglicht es, Windows 8 für einen niedrigen Preis, der je nach Region variiert, zu erwerben, wenn man zwischen dem 2. Juni 2012 und dem 31. Januar 2013 einen "teilnahmeberechtigten PC erwirbt. Beispielsweise kostet Windows 8 bei hardwareversand.de 14,99 €. Ausgeliefert wird die Edition Windows 8 Pro und ist als Download verfügbar. Gegen Aufpreis gibt es auch einen Datenträger.
Teilnahmeberechtigt sind PCs, die im erwähnten Zeitraum gekauft wurden und über ein vorinstalliertes Windows 7 in den Editionen Home Basic, Home Premium, Professional oder Ultimate mit OEM Certificate of Authenticity (Echtheitszertifikat) verfügen.
Laut FAQ ist das Angebot mit dem erworbenen PC verknüft und kann durch Einlösung eines Promotioncodes auf jedem beliebigen Rechner installiert werde. Zusätzlich zu Windows 8 gibt es 90 Tage kostenlosen Support von Microsft, dessen Frist mit der Aktivierung von Windows 8 beginnt.

https://windowsupgradeoffer.com/de


----------



## keinnick (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 für kleines Geld*

Ich habe die Windows 8 Release Preview heute morgen mal eine halbe Stunde in einer VM getestet und muss leider sagen: Geschenkt wäre mir noch zu teuer. Ich bleib also vorerst bei Windows 7 falls MS das wirklich so auf den Markt bringt.

Ich fand das Ding einfach von vorne bis hinten "unfertig". Aber die Geschmäcker sind ja verschieden


----------



## fac3l3ss (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 für kleines Geld*

Zu Windows Vista -> 7 Zeiten hatte man dieses kostenlos in der Vista Edition(Vista Ultimate x64 -> / Ultimate x64; Vista Home Premium x86 -> 7 Home Premium x86) als Box zugeschickt bekommen...



MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## ich111 (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 für kleines Geld*

Das Windows 8 können sie behalten, aber tolle News


----------



## 10203040 (2. Juni 2012)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Zu Windows Vista -> 7 Zeiten hatte man dieses kostenlos in der Vista Edition(Vista Ultimate x64 -> / Ultimate x64; Vista Home Premium x86 -> 7 Home Premium x86) als Box zugeschickt bekommen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Tja die geldgier steigt immer mehr.

Mir gefaellt es auch nicht wirklich. Bleibe bei meinem Windows 7


----------



## HaCKEr (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 für kleines Geld*

Ich verzichte mehr als gerne auf windows8. BRaucht keien Sau... ich bin sehr zufrieden mit dem 7 und XP SP2.


----------



## GoldenMic (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 für kleines Geld*

Gute News aber Win 8 ist absolut nichts was für mich als Upgrade zu Win 7 gelten würde.


----------



## violinista7000 (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 für kleines Geld*



fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Zu Windows Vista -> 7 Zeiten hatte man dieses kostenlos in der Vista Edition(Vista Ultimate x64 -> / Ultimate x64; Vista Home Premium x86 -> 7 Home Premium x86) als Box zugeschickt bekommen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Stimmt haargenau! Das habe ich auch so erlebt und war überrascht, leider war ich kurzsichtig und habe mir die Vista 64 HP statt Pro gekauft... 

Naja, M$ kann sich freuen, ich werde mir Bald ne zweite Lizenz vom _*7*_ kaufen für den zweiten PC. Und warte bis 9 da ist.


----------



## fac3l3ss (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 für kleines Geld*



violinista7000 schrieb:


> Stimmt haargenau! Das habe ich auch so erlebt und war überrascht, leider war ich kurzsichtig und habe mir die Vista 64 HP statt Pro gekauft...  (...)


 Ich habe mir damals Vista Ultimate x64 gekauft... 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Sloth (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 für kleines Geld*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Gute News aber Win 8 ist absolut nichts was für mich als Upgrade zu Win 7 gelten würde.


Es gibt schon ein paar gute Sachen. SSDs werden schneller u.a. Aber ob man dafür Metro in Kauf nehmen will, ist eine andere Sache.

Wenn man sich einen neuen PC kaufen will, kann man ja einen mit Win 7 nehmen und dann für ein paar Euro Win 8 dazukaufen. Dann hat man die Wahl. Deswegen ist das Angebot eine gute Sache, zumal es diesmal jedem offen steht.


----------



## Psychodelity (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 für kleines Geld*

Angebot klingt gut 

aber Windows 8 ...... Nein Danke


----------



## HairforceOne (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 für kleines Geld*

Microsoft muss ja seiner Strategie treu bleiben, die sie seit Jahren fahren 

Gut - schlecht - Gut - Schlecht 
XP     Vista       Win7   Win8

Ich werd auch bei Win7 bleiben


----------



## Stoeppsel (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 für kleines Geld*

Leider muss ich mich fast allen Vorrednern anschliessen und ein klares NEIN zu Windows 8 sagen.
Vielleicht gibt es ja einige gute Neuerungen die ich übersehen habe (lasse mich auch gerne auf neues ein),
trotzdem ich möchte kein Handy als große PC-Version.
Windows 7 64 Bit läuft bei mir so gut wie kein anderes Betriebssystem zuvor (hatte von DOS 6.22 bis Windows 7 fast alles ...).

Man versucht wohl irgendwelche "schmankerl" in den Markt zu streuen, um den Absatz noch irgendwie anzukurbeln.
Ich bedauere ein wenig die Neukäufer von Fertig-PC.


----------



## Westcoast (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 für kleines Geld*

ich lasse win 8 auch stehen, leider nichts für mein pc. microsoft hat soviele mitarbeiter, genug kohle und dann sowas.
die werden bestimmt windows 8 für tabletpcs los oder für irgendwelche win 8 smartphones. 

denke aber viele unternehmen werden bei Win 7 bleiben, manche dümpeln noch mit XP rum.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 für kleines Geld*

Derzeitig kann ich gut drauf verzichten. Vielleicht lasse ich es mir irgendwann sponsern, noch habe ich Win 2000, Me, XP, Vista und Win 7 was wohl ausreichend ist


----------



## Fireb0ng (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 für kleines Geld*

Ich würde WIN 8 auch nicht benutzen selbst wenn mir MS 100€ geben würde.

@ Westcoast da wirst du Recht haben rund 60% der Firmen die ich kenne haben noch XP


----------



## Freakless08 (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 für kleines Geld*



Razer255 schrieb:


> Microsoft muss ja seiner Strategie treu bleiben, die sie seit Jahren fahren
> 
> Gut - schlecht - Gut - Schlecht
> XP     Vista       Win7   Win8


Wo bitte war Windows XP gut?

Windows XP war der letzte Krampf wie ME oder Vista. Erst mit dem Service Pack 2 war XP benutzbar. Vista mit Service Pack 2 ist auch unter gut anzuorden.


----------



## Fireb0ng (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 für kleines Geld*

MS hat halt ein Händchen dafür halbfertige Betriebssysteme teuer zu verkaufen


----------



## BL4CK_92 (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 für kleines Geld*

Nix, die sollen mal gas geben und win7 sp2 bringen!


----------



## negert (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 für kleines Geld*

Ich bin momentan bei Win7. Windows 8 werde ich definitiv mal testweise installieren. 30Tage sollte es ja laufen. Die werde ich auch ausnutzen und dann weiterschauen. Wenn mir nach der Testzeit "8" nicht gefallen sollte bleibe ich bei 7 bis 9 

Ich finde Windows 8 hat genau wie Vista eine Chance verdient (denn so schlecht war Vista ja eigentlich auch nicht. OK anfangs wars nicht unbedingt ideal und man war eher Betatester aber gegen Ende mit allen Updates konnte man schon ganz gut damit arbeiten (vor allem wurde viel Hardware bereits von Haus aus unterstützt was ja bei XP eher nicht so der Fall war))

Mal schauen was kommt. Vielleicht überzeugt mich die Metrooberfläche ja doch noch, auch wenn es momentan eher nicht so aussieht. Leider


----------



## stolle80 (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 für kleines Geld*

sollte das schwachsinnige win8 jetzt auch noch in 3d sein   ( wird es wahrscheinlich auch) würde ich es mir auch nicht holen


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 für kleines Geld*

Hi!

Also... Windows 8 würde ich nicht einmal geschenkt auf's Sys ziehen... 
Sieht unfertig aus... wie gewollt, und nicht gekonnt!!!

Ich selber halte von ALLEN Windows versionen, 
Windows 7 noch als das beste (eigen meinung)...

Und mal sehen was Windows 9 so bringt... 
Wenn Microsoft an der 8er Version sieht das es nix bringt (Geld), lernen die vielleicht was drauß?!


----------



## fac3l3ss (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 für kleines Geld*



AMD vs Intel schrieb:


> (...)
> Wenn Microsoft an der 8er Version sieht das es nix bringt (Geld), lernen die vielleicht was drauß?!


 Geld ist das einzig gute Argument gegen eine solche Firma.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 für kleines Geld*

Hi!

Naja, wenn ich das hier und im netz lese wie die user zu Windows 8 stehen... 
Wird das sich nicht gut verkaufen... und meiner meinung nach nen flopp werden... was PC's angeht...


----------



## GBoos (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 für kleines Geld*

Fuer mich verhaellt sich die Software-Evo wie die Evolution bei den Autos ... Alles wird dicker und schwerer und man muss immer wieder neu entwickeln um die Nachteile fuer den neuen "Komfort" wieder aufzuwiegen .... Das Fahrwerk in den Autos wird immer neu entwickelt und komfortabler mit den ganzen Features. Problem, es wird aber auch schwerer was sich wieder negativ auf das Fahrverhalten auswirkt. Somit muss wieder etwas Neues entwickelt werden. So sehe ich nach meinen ersten Tests auch Windows 8.

Das gleiche mit den ganzen Prozessor Evolutionen ... Wer braucht schon IvyBridge im taeglichen Bedarf ? Gehen die Games deswegen schneller als nach dem grossen Schritt zur SandyBridge ? Die Industrie arbeitet doch zum grossen Teil im Server-Bereich auf Xeon's und im Desktop-Bereich auf alten Quad's ... LOL .... Macht doch mal 2-3 Jahre richtige Entwicklung und bringt mal einen richtigen Hammer raus .... In ordentlicher Qualitaet und ohne Bugs etc ... Wie frueher bei den deutschen Autos. Lange Entwicklungszeiten, aber Qualitativ hochwertig  ... 

Win8 ist nur bedingt etwas fuer die Industrie. Sehe da nur wenig Potential. Und METRO hat wirklich nur Vorteile mit Touch-Funktionen. Nur wer hat heute einen Touchscreen am PC ? Ok, der ein oder andere wird sagen, waere doch schoen mit Win8 Nachrichten am Kuehlschrank zu lesen ... Na dann. Bin morgens viel zu gestresst um mich "stundenlang" am Kuehlschrank aufzuhalten .... Und auf dem Smartphone ist Andoid der King. 

Fuer mich geht Win8 in die falsche Richtung ... Erfolg haengt wohl mehr und mehr von deren Werbeabteilung ab. Performance Vorteile kann ich nicht messen. Vorteile im taeglichen Umgang sehe ich auch nicht.


----------



## Hardwarefreak81 (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 für kleines Geld*

Ich kann mich nur anschließen...

Was MS da zu Tage gefördert hat, ist ein Betriebssystem für Smartphones, Tablet-PC's usw.
Welcher PC hat ein solches System nötig, das auf Touchscreen ausgelegt und für Cloud optimiert ist 

Ich bleibe bei meinem Flachbild (brauche keine Fingerabdrücke auf dem Display) und speichere meine Daten weiterhin auf meiner HDD, ein Windows mit Kacheln im Handylook geht ja mal garnicht!
Falls MS mal wieder an die Leute mit einem richtigen(!) PC denkt und ein Betriebssystem auf den Markt bringt, welches endlich mal von mehreren Prozessorkernen profitiert (z.B. AMD FX8150), dann, nur dann werde ich einen Wechsel in erwägung ziehen.

Windows 7 ist *meiner Ansicht nach* das bisher beste, stabilste und schnellste seit es Windows gibt.
Windows 8 ist ein Witz! Ich glaube auch das die ein Schema haben, wie hier schon gepostet wurde (gut - schlecht - gut - ...) Die Verkaufszahlen werden ein lacher sein 

Zurück zum eigentlichen Thema ...

Ich finde es ist nur ein Versuch Kunden zu werben, Fertig-Pc-Käufer kennen sich meist eh nicht mit sowas aus und freuen sich über ein solches Upgrade - das böse Erwachen kommt dann später


----------



## Locuza (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 für kleines Geld*



Hardwarefreak81 schrieb:


> Windows 7 ist *meiner Ansicht nach* das bisher beste, stabilste und schnellste seit es Windows gibt.
> Windows 8 ist ein Witz! Ich glaube auch das die ein Schema haben, wie hier schon gepostet wurde (gut - schlecht - gut - ...) Die Verkaufszahlen werden ein lacher sein
> 
> Zurück zum eigentlichen Thema ...
> ...


 Win 7 ist bisher, das beste, stabilste und schnellste Windows was es bisher gab und selbst dann kann man diese Aussage ein Stück weit anzweifeln 
Windows 8 hat einen besseren Kernel und bietet mehr Schutz und Komfort ( bezüglich der Sicherheit und Wiederherstellung ) als Windows 7. Übrigens wird Win8 sich wohl auch ein bisschen flüssiger anfühlen, spürbar ist allerdings wohl so ne Sache. 

Ich denke Win8 kann auch gar nicht arg failen. Vista hat es auch nicht getan und die Masse war zu großen Stücken gegen es. OEM-Verkäufe ftw.


----------



## Zomg (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 für kleines Geld*

Microsoft arbeitet eben nach dem Muster im "Consumer" Bereich denken wir mal drüber nach: Windows 3.0 war nicht fertig -> 3.11 war "gut", Windows 95 war nicht fertig, Windows 98 war gut, Windows ME war grottig, Windows XP war sehr gut, Windows Vista war... wollen wir mal nicht drüber reden, Windows 7 find ich sehr gut, Windows 8 hab ich angetestet und dabei bleibt es auch. Also wird theoretisch das nächste gute Windows -> Windows 9 XD... mal schauen... (Ja ich weiß ich hab die NT Schiene ausser Acht gelassen, diese is meiner Meinung nach nie für den Home Consumer geeignet gewesen - also grob kann man sagen hab ich recht xD...

Und zu der Aktion? Warum nicht - haben die für die nächsten 2 Jahre noch paar extra Beta Tester die auch Geld dafür ausgeben damit Windows 9 gut wird. Weil wer wird sich das Upgrade kaufen?
+ Enthusiasten
+ Leute die das neueste haben wollen
+ Leute die keine Ahnung haben
+ Masochisten 
+ Besitzer eines Tabletts

So long and thanks for all the Windows!


----------



## BigBubby (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 für kleines Geld*

vielleicht täusche ich mich, aber ich meine das stand or Wochen schon mal in einer PCGH News mit drin.


----------



## bruchpilot94 (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 für kleines Geld*

Gutes Angebot für jemanden ders haben möchte und sicher auch ne gute Sache für Tablets,
aber die Metrooberfläche auf nem normalen Desktop  - ich bleib auch bei Win 7.


----------



## BabaYaga (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 für kleines Geld*

Also ich kann gut auf diesen Metro-Unfug verzichten. Da bleib ich noch beim Win7, das läuft eh wie geschmiert. Seh da noch keine Gründe zum wechseln


----------



## Hardwarefreak81 (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 für kleines Geld*



Locuza schrieb:


> Win 7 ist bisher, das beste, stabilste und schnellste Windows was es bisher gab und selbst dann kann man diese Aussage ein Stück weit anzweifeln
> Windows 8 hat einen besseren Kernel und bietet mehr Schutz und Komfort ( bezüglich der Sicherheit und Wiederherstellung ) als Windows 7. Übrigens wird Win8 sich wohl auch ein bisschen flüssiger anfühlen, spürbar ist allerdings wohl so ne Sache.
> 
> Ich denke Win8 kann auch gar nicht arg failen. Vista hat es auch nicht getan und die Masse war zu großen Stücken gegen es. OEM-Verkäufe ftw.


 

Deswegen schrieb ich ja auch, das dies meine persönliche Ansicht ist (extra fett geschrieben). Ich arbeite schon seit Windows 3.1 mit diesem Betriebssystem und Windows 7 läuft bisher am besten uns stabilsten. Ich weiß nicht mehr wie oft ich WinXP neu installieren musste, weil es entweder ständig abgeschmiert oder nach Monaten fast stehen geblieben ist, es wurde mit der Zeit immer langsamer. Win7 dagegen läuft seit Oktober 2010 auf meinem Rechner, OHNE Probleme und immernoch schnell! Vista war damals einfach "unfertig" und "überladen".


----------



## Kasjopaja (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 für kleines Geld*

Bin mal gespannt wie viele Kiddys dann doch wieder in den Foren unterwegs sind mit der Windows 8 Ultimate Hyper Edition. Versionen die sie selbst nicht begreifen aber Hauptsache die dickste in der Signatur stehen. 

Bleibe auch bei meinem Windows 7.


----------



## Sloth (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 für kleines Geld*



BigBubby schrieb:


> vielleicht täusche ich mich, aber ich meine das stand or Wochen schon mal in einer PCGH News mit drin.


 Wochen? Qatsch! Monate!
Ach was! Dekaden!


----------



## Combi (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 für kleines Geld*

wie man so schön sagt....

NEVER STOP A RUNNING SYSTEM !


----------



## stolle80 (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 für kleines Geld*

Ich bin ganz eurer Meinung Leute.

Bin vollkommen mit win 7 zufrieden, wüsste jetz keinen Grund um umzusteigen , ausser die zwingen wieder mit einer neuen Directx Version zum Umstieg .
Das ganze ist eher für Touchpads/Smartphones gedacht und ich bleibe bei meiner Maus und den schön übersichtlichen Dektop.
"Neues muss nicht immer besser sein- lieber das altbewährte."

Viel Glück Microsoft


----------



## Lolm@n (3. Juni 2012)

AMD vs Intel schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> Naja, wenn ich das hier und im netz lese wie die user zu Windows 8 stehen...
> Wird das sich nicht gut verkaufen... und meiner meinung nach nen flopp werden... was PC's angeht...



Aber weist du wie viele Lizenzen die alleine durch fertigrechner weg kriegen? Das mildert den flop enorm die wenigsten sind wie wir die beta testen.....


----------



## Laggy.NET (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 für kleines Geld*

Windows 8 wird zwar nicht floppen, wegen OEM, aber die Leute werden es höchstwahrscheinlich hassen. Man kann nem 0815 User, der lange genug lernen musste, um Windows halbwegs zu beherrschen nicht so nen Metro schrott anbieten. Das wird wohl ein riesen Shock für alle, die ihren PC das erste mal starten.

Vor allem das runterfahren ist ja ein Graus. Ich hab beim ersten Windows 8 test mindestens 10 Minuten den Button zum Herunterfahren gesucht, und dann war er doch nur im Stand by...
Ein "Dau" wird da wohl an jeder Ecke zur Verzweiflung getrieben. Denn das System ist nun alles andere als inuituv.


----------



## BigBubby (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 für kleines Geld*



Sloth schrieb:


> Wochen? Qatsch! Monate!
> Ach was! Dekaden!


 
habs für dich noch mal nachgeguckt:
Windows 8: Windows-7-PCs erhalten Update-Option auf Pro-Version
da waren es noch dollar und eher gerücht.


----------



## blackout24 (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 für kleines Geld*

Habe heute zum erstenmal die Consumer Preview Version in VBOX installiert mit GuestAdditons und 3D Beschleunigung.
Nun was soll man sagen? Das UI ist grottig einfach. Ich bin mit PC großgeworden und habe auch oft über den Tellerrand geschaut, aber das fühlt sich einfach so unglaublich schlecht an.

Nach ner Stunde habe ich durch Zufall heraus gefunden, dass wenn man  in einer dieser Apps ist z.B. Nachrichten durch einen RechtsKlick zu den ganzen Menü Punkten kommt wie ( Auslandsnachrichten etc. ) das ist auch im Internet Explorer so um Tabs zu erstellen. Woher soll ich den aber überhaupt wissen, was alles schon geöffnet ist als Tab wenn ich es nicht im Sichtfeld habe?
Auch das vieles darauf ausgelegt ist das man von links nach rechts scrollt wirkt einfach dämlich auf einem 27 Zoll Monitor mit 1920x1200. Ich klick und zieh doch nicht irgendein dummen Balken den ganzen Tag lang. Wozu hab ich die Auflösung, wenn sie nicht genutzt wird um wichtige Menüpunkte sichtbar zu machen? Stattdessen ist einfach alles ziemlich LEER.


----------



## bootzeit (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 für kleines Geld*

So "klein" könnte das Geld gar nicht sein das ich mir diesen Schund antun würde .


----------



## Shizophrenic (4. Juni 2012)

Windows 8 ist wohl eher ein Downgrade, als ein Update.

Wer Handy Software, bauklötzchen Rotz will soll sich doch bitte ein Handy kaufen *würg*


----------



## Hardwarefreak81 (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 für kleines Geld*

In der aktuellen ALDI-Werbung ist dieser Medion Akoya drin. Der Text darunder im roten Kästchen besagt:

"Kaufen Sie einen Windows 7-PC und erhalten Sie Windows 8 Pro für 14,99€.
 Bereit für die Zukunft.
Dieses Angebot ist ab dem 2. Juni 2012 bis zum 31. Januar 2013 gültig.
 Ausfürliche Informationen finden Sie unter http://www.windowsupgradeoffer.com"

Wers macht, selber Schuld


----------



## Locuza (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 für kleines Geld*



Hardwarefreak81 schrieb:


> In der aktuellen ALDI-Werbung ist dieser Medion Akoya drin. Der Text darunder im roten Kästchen besagt:
> 
> "Kaufen Sie einen Windows 7-PC und erhalten Sie Windows 8 Pro für 14,99€.
> Bereit für die Zukunft.
> ...


 Ich tue es, falls Hacks die Charm Bars deaktivieren und mir ein brauchbares Startmenü her zaubern können


----------



## Hardwarefreak81 (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 für kleines Geld*

Das will keiner Hacken, warum auch, kauft ja keiner (außer den OEM-Versionen natürlich)


----------



## Chris1795 (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 für kleines Geld*

Ich werde auch bei Win7 64bit bleiben nach dem Motto: "Never touch a running System"
Win8 sagt mir von der bisherigen Benutzeroberfläche garnicht zu außerdem sieht es eher nach Smartphone Betriebssystem aus
und wer will den schon Fruit Ninja auf dem Pc zocken?


----------



## Soulflyflyhigh (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 für kleines Geld*

Bleibe auch bei win7, so wie es ausschaut wird win8 mehr oder weniger so ein Flop wie Vista oder me....
Wie schon manch einer hier sagte, smartphone  os aufn pc Nein danke!


----------



## N30S (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 für kleines Geld*



Locuza schrieb:


> Ich tue es, falls Hacks die Charm Bars deaktivieren und mir ein brauchbares Startmenü her zaubern können



So werde ich es auch machen.
Die Preview find ich auch ganz gut, wenn das ganze Metro Zeugs weg gehackt/deaktiviert ist.


----------



## Sionix (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 für kleines Geld*

hm ich kann mich mit dem überhaupt nicht anfreunden. da würde ich lieber wieder windows xp nehmen.

win 8 sieht aus, als wäre es für affen programmiert:

mensch: drücke das bildchen mit dem gesicht.
affe: *drück*
mensch: herzlichen glückwunsch du bist administrator! hier hast du eine banane.
affe: *ausflipp*


----------



## Sauerland (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 für kleines Geld*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Wo bitte war Windows XP gut?
> 
> Windows XP war der letzte Krampf wie ME oder Vista. Erst mit dem Service Pack 2 war XP benutzbar. Vista mit Service Pack 2 ist auch unter gut anzuorden.


 
Entschuldige bitte, aber was für unsinn ist das.

Windows XP war der erste richtige Schritt von MS$. Die Verbesserung mit SP1 und dann mit den weiteren SP´s ließen es stabil laufen.

Der Nachfolger Vista ist ein genauso stabiles Betriebssystem. Die Fehler in Vista wurden nach und nach mit den SP´s behoben und seit SP2 läuft es zuverlässig und somit auch stabil.

Das selbe trifft doch auch für Windows 7 zu. Nach dem SP1 wurde es stabiler wobei der Witz doch ist, dass Windows 7 bereits auf Vista basiert, somit im Endeffekt nicht anderes darstellt als ein Vista mit SP3 respektive jetzt sogar schon SP4.

Und da es ja sicherlich jetzt einige geben wird die behaupten Windows 7 sein eine Neuentwicklung, die mögen sich mal das Video von MS$ anschauen, wo sie ein getarntes Vista parallel als Windows 7 angepriesen hatten. Dort wurde von den nichts ahnenden Tester Windows Vista verteufelt und das Windows 7 hoch gelobt.

Richtig ist, dass in Windows 7 einige Neuerungen eingeflossen sind, wie der verbesserte Kernel worauf sich die neuen Intel CPU´s freuten dank der verbesserten SMT Unterstützung, genauso wie die Trim Funktion für SSD´s. 

Dies aber hätte man ohne weiteres auch in Vista einbinden können. Andererseits ist allerdings verständlich das dies nicht geschehen ist, denn man brauchte ja einen Kaufanreiz für Windows 7.

Bei mit läuft Vista Ultimate x64 mit sämtlichen Updates sowie SP´s genauso stabil wie mein Windows 7 Prof. x64. Seit der Installation gab es keine Abstürze.


Gruß


----------



## Locuza (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 für kleines Geld*



Hardwarefreak81 schrieb:


> Das will keiner Hacken, warum auch, kauft ja keiner (außer den OEM-Versionen natürlich)


 Neben dem Metro, Charm-Bar und APP-Hate gibt es wirklich Verbesserungen die Win8 unter der Haube hat. Wenn ich das hässliche Gesicht wegoperieren kann, dann habe ich ein OS mit besserem Charakter.


----------



## MTMnet (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 für kleines Geld*

Windows 8 mit Metro  - nein Danke........

Auch nicht mit nem geschenkten Smartphone in the Box.


----------



## WaterShot (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 für kleines Geld*

Windows 8 brauche ich nicht, bin mit 7 voll und ganz zufrieden. Also warum sollte ich wechseln?


----------



## BlackCalive (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 für kleines Geld*

Das Desktop eines Windows 8 Schaut einfach nur komisch aus auf einem Monitor. Verstehe auch nicht warum ich wechseln soll von Windows 7 bin voll zufrieden. Ok von Windows XP wolle ich weg, aber Vista ging buchstäblich gar nicht^^
Wenn dann schon lieber ein Androide Betriebssystem 

Spass !!

Wobei der Gedanke ist nicht mal so verkehrt! Aber ich habe nun mal kein Tablet sonder ein vollwertigen PC und möchte nicht am Monitor herumfingern wollen,  dafür Sitze ich nicht nah genug am Monitor.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 für kleines Geld*

Wenn die mir nen Zehner drauflegen, teste ich es vielleicht mal für ne Woche.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 für kleines Geld*

Also ich werde mir es auf jeden Fall mal installieren, einfach um zu sehen wie die neuen Funktionen im Alltag so sind (SSD-Einsatz, Reset, Boot, Metro, etc. ...), den ich mochte beim Wechsel von XP auf 7 auch dieses aufgehübschte nicht so. Selbst bei XP habe ich diese ganzen Übergänge und Farbleisten weggemacht und das kann ich zum Glück auch bei 7 und ich denke das es auf kurz oder lang eh eine Möglichkeit geben wird, die Oberfläche gut anzupassen. Nur aufgrund der Oberfläche nörgeln halte ich für eine alte Methode, ein System zu bewerten und ich denke kaum, das sie "Back to the roots" gehen auch wenn sie merken, dass das Win 8 nicht so gut ankam.
Fand die Preview nicht verkehrt, aber aufgrund meines noch altenbackenen Rechners, konnte ich kaum Vorteile ausmachen.


----------



## Hleothoron (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 für kleines Geld*

Werde es mir wohl auch im Detail angucken müssen. Meine Spezis aka Kunden nutzen fast ausschließlich Blödmarkt Krempel und da wird sich Win 8 von selbst verkaufen. Wenigstens muss ich es nicht selbst bezahlen


----------



## DividedStates (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 für kleines Geld*

Hat sich doch mittlerweile gut eingependelt. Jede zweite Version von Windows ist für die Tonne. 

Win 98 = Ok. ME/2000 = kotz. XP = OK. Vista = kotz. 7 = Ok. 8 = Kotz.


----------



## ad_ (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Windows 8 für kleines Geld*



ich111 schrieb:


> Windows 8 können sie behalten


----------

